# Bee/Wasp Stings



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Have any of you tried putting a penny on a bee or wasp sting? The wasps/yellow jackets/hornets (whatever they are - nasty creatures) are out in force here and, while doing yard work a couple days ago, managed to get stung. I remembered reading somewhere about putting a penny on the sting. So tried it, taped it on with a band aid - the pain went away and the next day there was only a small pinpoint where the sting was and no swelling.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Weird... do you usually swell, so this was a different response?

I tend to think, if it works, use it.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I always use chewing tobacca. Keep it with the other meds. You have to wet the tobacca and put it on the sting. A penny, strange, must be the copper.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We've always made a paste with a couple of drops of water in some meat tenderizer. That usually does the trick. It has the same thing in it as papaya (can't remember what it's called).


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

The enzyme in meat tenderizer is papain that breaks down the toxins. I did a little more research and some say this is an urban myth, not scientifically proven, having been circulating since 2006 or so, etc. etc. But, since I am out in the yard a lot, especially in the fall doing clean-up, etc., I usually get stung and when I came across that, I thought 'next time I get stung, I am going to try it'. I don't have severe reactions, but it does hurt like a son-of-a-gun at the time and I do get localized swelling. Maybe it was just the power of suggestion.....but it worked....this time at least. I did read that pennies after 1982 are only 2.5 percent copper with the rest zinc. I just tried to grab an old-looking one - didn't look at the date. And, I did just read that bee venom contains an anti-inflammatory, far more potent than hydrocortisone and may be useful in treatments of arthritis and MS - for those not allergic to bee stings.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I remember reading about the copper in pennies too Linda. I haven't been stung in many years,but it sounds like it worked! :thumb:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The meat tenderizer thing works on jellyfish stings and fire coral. When I was young and adventurous, we used to scubadive. All of the boats and dive masters carried meat tenderizer for us clutzy divers.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Meat tenderizer works. Make a wet paste and get it on there quickly.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I had heard about the meat tenderizer too, but not having any in the house, I decided to try the only thing I could remember at the time. Guess I should get some to have on hand.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I've always used chewing tobacca also, but will remember to try the meat tenderizer or even the penny.


----------

